# Hilfe bei PC- Konfiguration



## tobias1995 (1. August 2011)

Hallo

ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit einen PC kaufen
und bräuchte eure Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung meines Systems

Ich habe mich schon längere Zeit damit beschäftigt, aber ein bisschen Hilfe wäre nicht schlecht

Das System, das ich mir vorläufig kaufen würde

*Gehäuse*: NZXT Phantom NZXT Phantom weiß (PHAN-001WT) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*Grafikkarte*: Asus 6950 dc 2 ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*Mainboard*: Asus Crosshair V Formula ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*Festplatte*: Western Digital Caviar Green 2Tb Western Digital Caviar Green 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EARX) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*SSD*: OCZ Vertex 3 60Gb OCZ Vertex 3 60GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-60G) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*Arbeitsspeicher*: Corsair Vengeance 8Gb Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*Cpu- Kühler*: Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK014) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*Netzteil*: Corsair AX 650 Corsair AX 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*DVD- Brenner*: Asus DRW- 24B3ST ASUS DRW-24B3ST schwarz, SATA, bulk (90-D40H0B-UB0010) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*Monitor*: Samsung Syncmaster p2770fh Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" (LS27EFHKUF) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*Maus*: Razer Death Adder Lefthand Razer DeathAdder Lefthand, USB (RZ01-00151700-W1M1) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Tastertur: bereits vorhanden

Cpu: muss ich noch bis zum Bulldozer Release warten

Bei der Festplatte bin ich mir noch unsicher und beim Mainboard warte ich noch die Tests mit den Bulldozer- Prozessoren ab


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Deine Konfig ist ziemlich unausgewogen, in mehreren Punkten bzw. in anderen Punkten recht sinnlos. Erzähl mir doch erstmal, welche Auflösung dein Monitor hat und ob du übertakten möchtest, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Wenn Du noch bis zum BD-Release warten willst, brauchst Du Dir jetzt  noch keine Gedanken über den Rest des Systems machen, bis dahin gibt es  bestimmt neue Peris/Leistungsknaller 

Aber schon mal vorneweg, der RAM passt nicht unter den Kühler.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Das wäre einer der für mich sinnlosen Punkte, denn Bully wird vermutlich um die 290 US-Dollar kosten (das 2. stärkste Modell) und da ist Sandy Bridge heute schon die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Das wäre einer der für mich sinnlosen Punkte, denn Bully wird vermutlich um die 290 US-Dollar kosten (das 2. stärkste Modell) und da ist Sandy Bridge heute schon die bessere Wahl.



Nö. AMD wird die Preise anpassen müssen, so schnell schaust Du gar nicht


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Das wäre einer der für mich sinnlosen Punkte, denn Bully wird vermutlich um die 290 US-Dollar kosten (das 2. stärkste Modell) und da ist Sandy Bridge heute schon die bessere Wahl.


 
Weißt du wie schnell oder langsam Bulldozer wird ? Ich denke nicht. Ausserdem fallen die Preis noch, auch bei Intel.


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2011)

Hat AMD nicht einen kleineren Marktanteil als Intel? Deshalb können die doch garnicht teurer als Intel werden oder? Mein das hätte ich letztes Jahr in Politik gelernt


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Nö. AMD wird die Preise anpassen müssen, so schnell schaust Du gar nicht


 Was die alles müssen, der Phenom I hätte auch ein Erfolg werden müssen, und jetzt schau dir an, was passiert ist. Der P4 hätte auch die 5GHz erreichen müssen und schau dir an, wie die heute schon bei 3,4GHz instabil werden...

290 US-Dollar sind zumindest der Wert, den AMD für den Chip angibt (bei nem Gewinnspiel).


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> 290 US-Dollar sind zumindest der Wert, den AMD für den Chip angibt (bei nem Gewinnspiel).



Dann ist das sowas wie eine unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers. Die sind immer zu hoch angesetzt. Schau mal hier: Eigenschaften von S27A550H LED | Displays (Consumer & Multifunktions-Displays) von Samsung

  UVP: 369€, gekauft für unter 300€


----------



## tobias1995 (1. August 2011)

huntertech 
Welche Produkte sind deiner Meinung nach unausgewogen?
Und Ja ich möchte übertackten
Softy  
Den RAM gibts auch in der Variation Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit schwarz 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Jo, der Low Profile RAM würde passen 

SSD würde ich, falls Du jetzt kaufen willst, eine Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s nehmen. Die sind in der Praxis meist schneller als die Vertex3.


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2011)

Aber der Low Profile RAM ist doch trotzdem etwas teuer   Normaler RAM reicht auch wie der hier: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hat AMD nicht einen kleineren Marktanteil als Intel? Deshalb können die doch garnicht teurer als Intel werden oder? Mein das hätte ich letztes Jahr in Politik gelernt


 
Zu Anfang sind die CPUs ja immer teuer, der Markt regelt dann den Preis.


----------



## tobias1995 (1. August 2011)

Softy

In der Praxis sind die echt schneller, weil die Vertex 3 lesen: 550 mb/s und schreiben mit 500mb/s angegeben sind 
und das ist im vergleich zur Crucial doch einiges schneller

Seeefe 

Würde mir lieber einen 1600Mhz holen


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2011)

1333 reicht völlig. Von dem 1600er hast du nichts der Unterschied ist nur Messbar nicht spürbar.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Diese ganzen theoretischen Maximalwerte bei SSD's sind nur Marketing-Brei . Schau mal hier:

"Der Gaming-Test basiert zu 99% auf Lesevorgängen und misst die  Streaming-Performance der Testlaufwerke. Obwohl Intels SSD 510 in  unseren synthetischen Streaming-Benchmarks gut abschnitt, kommt sie fast  nur auf den letzten Platz. Anders Crucials m4: Sie positionierte sich  in den synthetischen Streaming-Benchmarks zwischen den beiden  Vertex-3-Laufwerken, zieht hier aber mit deutlichem Vorsprung an die  Spitze. Anwender mit besonderem Interesse an kurzen Level-Ladezeiten  dürften dieses Laufwerk in die engere Wahl ziehen."

Quelle: Benchmarks: PCMark Vantage Storage Test : Crucial m4 und Intel SSD 320: Zwei weitere SSD-Konkurrenten


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

tobias1995 schrieb:


> In der Praxis sind die echt schneller, weil die Vertex 3 lesen: 550 mb/s und schreiben mit 500mb/s angegeben sind
> und das ist im vergleich zur Crucial doch einiges schneller



 Das sind praxisferne Peak Werte, die man mit Benchmarkprogrammen ermitteln kann, aber nicht aussagekräftig sind.
Nimm die Crucial, die ist sehr gut.



tobias1995 schrieb:


> Würde mir lieber einen 1600Mhz holen



Bringt absolut gar nichts.
 1600er RAMs sind nichts anders als übertaktete 1333er RAMs, die dazu noch mehr Spannung brauchen, was die Sache kompliziert macht.


----------



## tobias1995 (1. August 2011)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht irgendeinen RAM empfehlen (außer den Teamgroup Elite)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Kauf dir die GeIL.
GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Der RAM Hersteller ist eigentlich 

Ich würde auf folgendes achten:

1. keine (zu hohen) Heatspreader
2. max. RAM Spannung 1,5V
3. 1333MHz und CL9
4. lebenslange Herstellergarantie
5. besser 2x4GB als 4x2GB

Dann kannst Du nichts falsch machen


----------



## tobias1995 (1. August 2011)

Ist die Spannung beim RAM sehr entscheidend ?


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Ja. Für SandyBridge ist die maximale von Intel empfohlene RAM Spannung 1,55 Volt. Für den Phenom II sind 1,65V kein Problem. Aber die maximale RAM Spannung vom Bulldozer ist noch nicht bekannt. Daher würde ich da auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2011)

Kommt auf die CPU an. Intel sagt z.B. bei den Sandys keinen RAM mit einer höheren Spannung als 1,5V und daran würd ich mich auch halten xD


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Unausgewogen finde ich erstmal das Crosshair V Formula. Diese Boards werden für Multi-GPU gebaut, es gibt günstigere Alternativen!

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a649557.htmlDann finde ich sind 2TB-Festplatten noch nicht empfehlenswert, da die Ausfallraten noch recht hoch sind, zudem ist WD nicht der beste Hersteller in Sachen Lautheit! Nimm besser 2x1B von Samsung

Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB)

Zum Ram wurde ja schon etwas gesagt, DDR3-1600 bringt keinen spürbaren Vorteil, ein besseres Kit hat ja z.B. Quanti schon vorgeschlagen.

Der Dark Rock Pro ist auch eher ein Kühler für die Jungs, die doch etwas stärker übertakten wollen, eine Nordwand reicht für den Alltag eigentlich dicke aus:

Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB)

Das Netzteil ist überdimensioniert, selbst 400W würden noch reichen.

Antec HCG-520 oder XFX Core Edition Pro 450W (~40-60€)

Maus, Monitor und Brenner musst du wissen, ersteres und ggf. zweiteres aber unbedingt probefühlen gehen! 

Und schlussendlich wäre da noch der Punkt mit dem Bulldozer, bis der sich etabliert hat und die Preise stark sinken, vergeht wieder ordentlich Zeit. Man kauft ein PC-System dann, wenn man es braucht, zudem von Bulldozer nicht ein verlässlicher Benchmark existiert, da wird viel zu viel gehyped! Mein Vorschlag wäre ja Intel mit Sandy Bridge, die haben heute schon ordentlich Leistung!

 CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k (~170€)
  Board: Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE (~75€) Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3)  (~90€) bzw. Asrock Z68 Extreme4 (mehr Ausstattung, ~140€)


----------



## tobias1995 (1. August 2011)

Hab grad gesehen, das die meisten eh 1,5 Volt haben 

Kann mir noch irgendjemand zur Festplatte etwas sagen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge machen?


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

tobias1995 schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen, das die meisten eh 1,5 Volt haben
> 
> Kann mir noch irgendjemand zur Festplatte etwas sagen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge machen?


 Es gäbe natürlich noch die Western Digital Caviar Black als Konkurrenz zur F3, aber die ist teurer, lauter und eher langsamer, daher macht das wenig Sinn.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Wenn Du eine SSD nimmst, wäre eine Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB als Datengrab schon ok.


----------



## tobias1995 (1. August 2011)

Will mir eh den Advanced nicht den Pro kühler kaufen

Würde dieses Netzteil auch passen? be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 550W ATX 2.3 (P9-550W/BN172) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Ich versuche mein System so leise wie möglich zu machen


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Das DPP ist ein sehr gutes Netzteil, komplett unhörbar. Kostet zwar etwas Geld, dafür hat es Spitzen-Technik!

Aber du kannst wie gesagt auch die Nordwand nehmen und den Lüfter drosseln, da kommt in etwa das gleiche bei rum.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Das Dark Power ist sehr sehr sehr gut  Aber auch sehr teuer.


----------



## tobias1995 (1. August 2011)

huntertech

Ich möchte mein System rot-schwarz machen und die 7€ unterschied ( in österreich) zwischen dem be quiet und ekl sind mir dann auch egal


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

tobias1995 schrieb:


> huntertech
> 
> Ich möchte mein System rot-schwarz machen und die 7€ unterschied ( in österreich) zwischen dem be quiet und ekl sind mir dann auch egal


 Dann ist das natürlich i.O. Der Be Quiet! ist ja nicht schlecht, ist ein super Kühler!


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Also würde mein System so passen: 

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom

Grafikkarte: Asus 6950 dc 2

Mainboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula 

Festplatte: Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) | Geizhals.at Österreich

SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Arbeitsspeicher: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Cpu- Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced 

Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 550W ATX 2.3 (P9-550W/BN172) | Geizhals.at Österreich

DVD- Brenner: Asus DRW- 24B3ST ASUS DRW-24B3ST schwarz, SATA, bulk (90-D40H0B-UB0010) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster p2770fh 

Maus: Razer Death Adder Lefthand


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

So sieht es schon besser aus  Ob du weiterhin 150€ für dein Board ausgeben möchtest und deine ganzen Hoffnungen in eine CPU setzen willst, deren Leistung nicht mal annähernd bekannt ist, das bleibt dir überlassen, aber meinen Segen hast du.


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Wenn Du auf rot-schwarz stehst, könntest Du auch diesen RAM nehmen: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Monitor könntest Du Dir auch mal den hier anschauen: Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Den habe ich seit in paar Tagen, ist ok.


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

huntertech

ich kann nur hoffen

softy 

ich werd mich mit RAM die nächsten Tage bzw. Wochen näher beschäftigen 
und wegen dem Monitor wer ich auch noch genauer schauen

danke an alle die mir geholfen haben 
wer noch Verbesserungsvorschläge hat bitte einfach posten

ich werd mal drüber schlafen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Das Brett kostet 180€ keine 150€.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Brett kostet 180€ keine 150€.


 Bist du wohl still!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Dann noch um 300€ für den Bulldozer, wenn er neu ist.... 
Schon teuer, der muss dann mehr drauf haben als der i7 2600 und ein Standard 1155 Brett.


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das auch der beste Bulldozer an die 300€ kosten wird


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

tobias1995 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das auch der beste Bulldozer an die 300€ kosten wird


 

Das kommt ganz auf die Nachfrage an


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Wer will den nicht einen  Bulldozer- Prozessor?


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Sollte ich noch zusätzliche Lüfter für einen besseren Luftstrom in das Gehäuse einbauen ?


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Ein Lüfter vorne + einer hinten reicht für eine Grafikkarte aus. Wenn du übertaktest, wäre ein Deckellüfter noch garnicht so schlecht.

Gerade weil es genug Menschen gibt, die Bully sofort kaufen wollen, denke ich nicht, dass der Preis so schnell fallen wird!


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Das Gehäuse hat 1x 120mm hinten 2x 120mm im seitenteil und 1x 200mm im Deckel schon verbaut

Also soll ich mir noch einen Frontlüfter kaufen?

Es passt ein 120 oder 140mm in die Front 

Habe mich nämlich schon umgesehen und ich würde diesen be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 140x140x25, 1000rpm, 102.7m³/h, 16.5dB(A) (BL014) | Geizhals.at Österreich 
oder diesen be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013) | Geizhals.at Österreich nehmen


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Die Stärke der Silent Wings ist es, in Silent PCs (wo alle Lüfter stark gedrosselt sind) keine Störgeräusche vom Lager abzugeben. Wenn du die Lüfter eh nicht bis ins Unhörbare drosselst, wirst du von den teuren Lüfter nichts haben, die T.B. Silence von Enermax sind deutlich günstiger und auch ungedrosselt recht leise.


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Dieser Enermax T.B.Silence VR 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A) | Geizhals.at Österreich ?


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Für Gehäuslüfter würde dieser gut ausreichen: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## HAWX (2. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stärke der Silent Wings ist es, in Silent PCs (wo alle Lüfter stark gedrosselt sind) keine Störgeräusche vom Lager abzugeben. Wenn du die Lüfter eh nicht bis ins Unhörbare drosselst, wirst du von den teuren Lüfter nichts haben, die T.B. Silence von Enermax sind deutlich günstiger und auch ungedrosselt recht leise.



Mehr Durchsatz würden noch Noiseblocker PL2/PK2 bringen, bei recht geringer Lautstärke und gutem Lager.


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Danke 

der noiseblocker ist mit 20dB angegeben und der Enermax nur mit 11
wobei der noiseblocker 25 m³/h mehr Durchsatz hat


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Die db(A) Angaben sind Herstellerangaben. Die sind in keinster Weise vergleichbar und daher nicht aussagekräftig.

Für einen realistischen Vergleich müsstest Du Dir schon Vergleichstests, Reviews etc. anschauen.

Alle genannten Lüfter sind sehr gut, und unterscheiden sich nur marginal. Am besten sind imo die be Quiet! Silent Wings, aber eben auch recht teuer.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Die Herstellerwerte sind vernab von irgendwelchen Realitäten, 11dbA wären selbst bei Ohranlegen nicht wahrnehmbar und das macht absolut kein Lüfter und das ist auch nicht möglich!


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Danke erstmal

Bei der Grafikkarte weis ich noch nicht recht ob ich 2 oder 1gb nehmen soll


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

2GB nützen erst oberhalb von Full-HD und/oder 8x MSAA etwas, oder bei Ausnahmespielen (Metro 2033) oder aufwändigen Texturmods. Wenn du (wie bei Sapphire) 2GB für ein paar € bekommst, würde ich sie mitnehmen, wenn nicht, ist das auch nicht schlimm


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Kommt darauf an, wie hoch der Aufpreis dafür ist, wenns gering ist, kann man das mitnehmen, wie z.B. bei AMD, Nvidia Karten sind aber teurer, wenn mehr RAM drauf ist als gewöhnlich.


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Es sind nur 10€ unterschied also werd ich die 2gb Variante nehmen


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Tu das, sicher ist sicher


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Wäre irgendjemand so nett und würde mir hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/167949-soundkarte-sinnvoll.html auch noch helfen


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Wenn noch Luft im Budget nach oben ist, könnte man einen AKG K 530 und eine ASUS Xonar D1, PCI bzw. ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 nehmen. Und das Zalman Mikro dazu.


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Die Kopfhörer sind in Österreich leider nicht verfügbar


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Du könntest mal schauen, wieviel der Versand von D aus kostet.


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Hab ich schon von Thonmann kostet der Versand 7,50 + 55 für Kopfhörer


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Geht ja noch


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Joa, ist doch ok. Der Shop ist gleich bei mir um die Ecke, sollte also ok sein


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Zusammen komm ich dann auf 120€ ist also noch im Preisrahmen


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Sieht doch gut aus


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Ja und nochmals danke an alle 

Leute ihr seid echt super


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Gerne  Mit den Kopfhörern und der Soka macht Zocken gleich nochmal viel mehr Spaß


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Jetzt heißt es nur noch aus den Bulldozer Release warten


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

* auf


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

Kinners is hab da bitte mal noch ne frage ^^
was ist denn beim Dark Rock Advanced der unterschied zwischen BK014 und BK 016?? link
und nochwas ^^ Sooooooooooooooohooooftyyyyyyyyyy


Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine SSD nimmst, wäre  eine Samsung EcoGreen  F4 2000GB als Datengrab schon ok.


 klaust mir einfach meine empfehlung xD


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

tobias1995 schrieb:


> * auf


 man kann seine posts auch editeren ^^

Edit Sry für den doppelpost


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Sehr geil. In einem Doppelpost weit Du ihn darauf hin, dass der keine Doppelposts machen soll


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Habs jetzt auch bemerkt


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Dannanron

Der BK016 ist die Pro Version


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

tobias1995 schrieb:


> Habs jetzt auch bemerkt


 


tobias1995 schrieb:


> Dannanron
> 
> Der BK016 ist die Pro Version


 Noch ein Doppelpost


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

tml ich bin noch nicht so ein PCGHX Forum- Pro


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Das gilt in jedem anständigen Forum


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

tobias1995 schrieb:


> Dannanron
> 
> Der BK016 ist die Pro Version


 und was is der unterschied xDD



Softy schrieb:


> Sehr geil. In einem Doppelpost weit Du ihn darauf hin, dass der keine Doppelposts machen soll


 
das kommt dasvon wenn man einen Post schreib und snstadt das zitat beim editieren zu kopieren gleich zu antworten xD


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Dannenron

Der Pro hat zwei "Kühltürme" und zwei Lüfter
Der advanced nur einen Turm und einen Lüfter


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

dann eine weitere Frage ^^
P/L mäßig besser als die Nordwand ?! also alleine weil dann auch am überlegen bin wegen bischen OC erfahrung machen ^^


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Laut aktueller PCGH schon
zumindest leistungsmäßig besser


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Der/Die/Das Nordwand reicht aber dicke für Einsteiger und auch für erfahrene Übertakter ohne Extrem-Ambitionen aus.


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

kay dann spar ich die 20€ dif ^^


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

20€ Differenz ? Laut Geizhals sind es nur 8€


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Der Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ist sehr leistungsstark und dabei recht leise. Oder ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland wäre auch eine Alternative. Die Nordwand ist aber sehr gut


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

tobias1995 schrieb:


> 20€ Differenz ? Laut Geizhals sind es nur 8€


 ja wenn dann wollte ich den Pro mit 2lüftern und 2kühltowern ^^



Softy schrieb:


> Der  Thermalright Silver Arrow  (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at  Deutschland ist sehr leistungsstark und dabei recht leise. Oder  ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho  (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at  Deutschland wäre auch eine Alternative. Die Nordwand ist aber sehr  gut


 ja möchte aber nach möglichkeit auch von der lautstärke etwas leiseres weil auch als NT ein BQ reinkommen soll gut im Phantom die lüfter sind im normfall nicht entkoppelt und wahrscheins etwas lauter (wenn se hoch drehen)


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Die Nordwand reicht wie gesagt, der momentan beste Kühler ist der HR-02 Macho, der allerdings kaum teurer ist. Eben für die, die etwas mehr wollen


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

Achso ich finde der Pro ist übertrieben

huntertech in der derzeitigen PCGH steht das der Thermalright Silver Arrow der beste Kühler ist


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

ja aber für oc noch potentzial aber da ich ja wenn dann nur erste erfahrungen sammeln möchte reicht die nordwand ^^ oder evtl ein termalright


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Wir reden hier von ein paar °C Performanceunterschied. So nah am Limit solltest Du Deine CPU auf Dauer eh nicht laufen lassen, und als Anfänger schon gleich gar nicht


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von ein paar °C Performanceunterschied. So nah am Limit solltest Du Deine CPU auf Dauer eh nicht laufen lassen, und als Anfänger schon gleich gar nicht


 ich will die cpu auch nicht auf maximum hoch drehen ^^
Vllt 200-300 mhz dauerhaft (falls das keine probleme gibt) aber das kann man dann wenn es soweit ist ^^ im OC bereich klären ^^


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Dannenron schrieb:


> ich will die cpu auch nicht auf maximum hoch drehen ^^
> Vllt 200-300 mhz dauerhaft (falls das keine probleme gibt) aber das kann man dann wenn es soweit ist ^^ im OC bereich klären ^^



Dafür reicht auch ein CM Hyper TX3


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

tobias1995 schrieb:


> tml ich bin noch nicht so ein PCGHX Forum- Pro


 
Schau doch mal bei Computer Bild Forum vorbei.


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Dafür reicht auch ein CM Hyper TX3


 man jetzt mach mich net so fertig 
bin halt im OC total boon 
Deswegen frage ich ja


----------



## tobias1995 (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream 

nein da bleib ich lieber hier und halt mich an die "Regeln"


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Dann bleib bei der Nordwand Rev B. Gute Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen, Montage ist ok und schick außerdem


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bleib bei der Nordwand Rev B. Gute Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen, Montage ist ok und schick außerdem



Softy war das Ironie? Ich hoffe doch


----------



## Softy (3. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Softy war das Ironie? Ich hoffe doch



Hä? Wieso?


----------



## Dannenron (3. August 2011)

@Softy
ja war dann ja auch geplant ^^

@HAWX
warum die frage ??


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? Wieso?



Weil gerade die Nordwand bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen aufgrund der engeren Lamellen schlechter anschneidet. Der Brocken ist da besser.


----------



## Softy (3. August 2011)

Der Lamellenabstand bei der Nordwand ist recht hoch, im Vergleich z.B. zum Mugen 2 / 3. Der Brocken ist ja eher für Semipassiv Betrieb geeignet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Der Nordwand hat 2mm Lamellenabstand, das ist der Durchschnitt bei Kühlern, die sowohl leise als auch gut kühlen sollen.
Willst du weniger Lamellenabstand haben, nimm den Zalman, der hat nur 0,9mm.
Test: Zalman CNPS11X CPU-Kühler - 25.04.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Der Brocken ist besser für Passivbetrieb aber wie Softy schon sagte, unter den High-End-Türmchen für die aktive Belüftung ist der Nordwand am Besten für geringe Drehzahlen.



tobias1995 schrieb:


> huntertech in der derzeitigen PCGH steht das  der Thermalright Silver Arrow der beste Kühler ist


 
Auf der Website kam vor ein paar Tagen ein Test, wo der HR-02 bei gleichem Leistungsniveau leiser war, also ist er besser


----------



## Dannenron (3. August 2011)

um mal meinen senf nochmal dazu zugeben ^^ will nach möglichkeit im mittleren drehzahl bereich arbeiten ^^ so das es system nicht zu warm wird und zum zocken reicht ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Dann nimm den Nordwand.


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lamellenabstand bei der Nordwand ist recht hoch, im Vergleich z.B. zum Mugen 2 / 3. Der Brocken ist ja eher für Semipassiv Betrieb geeignet.



Also bei meiner EX-Nordwand hab ich gemerkt, dass sie ab ca 1000-1100 rpm stark profitiert. Ich hab mich im Nachhinein geärgert, dass ich nicht den Brocken genommen habe.

Edit: Achja ich liebe meine Wakü


----------



## Dannenron (3. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Also bei meiner EX-Nordwand hab ich gemerkt, dass sie ab ca 1000-1100 rpm stark profitiert. Ich hab mich im Nachhinein geärgert, dass ich nicht den Brocken genommen habe.
> 
> Edit: Achja ich liebe meine Wakü


 
selbst eingebaut ??
Das kann ich net xDD Nocht net


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

Dannenron schrieb:
			
		

> selbst eingebaut ??
> Das kann ich net xDD Nocht net



Was selbst eingebaut? Die Wakü? Natürlich ich bin doch kein Warmduscher


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Also bei meiner EX-Nordwand hab ich gemerkt, dass sie ab ca 1000-1100 rpm stark profitiert. Ich hab mich im Nachhinein geärgert, dass ich nicht den Brocken genommen habe.
> 
> Edit: Achja ich liebe meine Wakü


 Immer diese Silent-Fetischisten 

Da fällt mir ein, ich gehöre ja auch dazu


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Ich fand den Nordwand immer leise, egal welche Drehzahl.
Der BeQuiet ist aber doch sehr viel geiler.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich fand den Nordwand immer leise, egal welche Drehzahl.
> Der BeQuiet ist aber doch sehr viel geiler.


 Nur weil er schwarz ist?


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den Nordwand immer leise, egal welche Drehzahl.
> Der BeQuiet ist aber doch sehr viel geiler.



Du bist taub? Den EKL Lüfter hab ich gleich als erstes rausgeschmissen. Der ging ja gar nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Nur weil er schwarz ist?



Schwarz, breit, stark, alles das, was ich nicht bin. 



HAWX schrieb:


> Du bist taub? Den EKL Lüfter hab ich gleich als erstes rausgeschmissen. Der ging ja gar nicht...


 
Ich hab keine Probleme mit den Alpenföhn Lüftern.


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab keine Probleme mit den Alpenföhn Lüftern.



Der läuft @max bei knapp 1,7 Sone das hörst du echt nicht bzw. empfindest du nicht als störend?


----------



## Dannenron (3. August 2011)

1,7 Sonne is ja jetzt nicht sooo laut ^^ solange du ein Headset hast ^^
P.S.: wtf ich will auch wakü xDD


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Ich krieg bald ne WaKü 

1,7 Sone sind in ruhigen Passagen schon störend. Ich habe z.B. offene Kopfhörer, da hört man logischerweise durch


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

Dannenron schrieb:
			
		

> 1,7 Sonne is ja jetzt nicht sooo laut ^^ solange du ein Headset hast ^^
> P.S.: wtf ich will auch wakü xDD



Das wäre für mich unakzeptabel. Ich würde mal schätzen mein PC ist zwischen 0,2-0,5 Sone laut unter Last. Ich muss meine dummen lauten 7200er HDD's noch entsorgen...


----------



## Dannenron (3. August 2011)

WaKü is was feines würde ich gerne auch haben ^^
Ne EVGA Hydro GTX580 und dann noch en netter Prozi mit bischen OC ^^

1,7 Sonne ist jetzt nicht so laut.
gut unter 1 Sonne wäre nicht schlecht aber 1,7 unter last find ich nicht so tragisch aber alles ne ansichtssache ^^


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

Dannenron schrieb:
			
		

> WaKü is was feines würde ich gerne auch haben ^^
> Ne EVGA Hydro GTX580 und dann noch en netter Prozi mit bischen OC ^^
> 
> 1,7 Sonne ist jetzt nicht so laut.
> gut unter 1 Sonne wäre nicht schlecht aber 1,7 unter last find ich nicht so tragisch aber alles ne ansichtssache ^^



Genau Ansichtssache
Wobei die EVGA so teuer ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Der läuft @max bei knapp 1,7 Sone das hörst du echt nicht bzw. empfindest du nicht als störend?


 
Was verstehst du dann unter Max und wann hat man das?


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Was verstehst du dann unter Max und wann hat man das?



Ach Quanti stell dich doch nicht ahnungslos
max=maximal Umdrehung des Lüfters
Wann man das hat? Dann wenn man ihn so regelt


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ach Quanti stell dich doch nicht ahnungslos
> max=maximal Umdrehung des Lüfters
> Wann man das hat? Dann wenn man ihn so regelt


 
Aber wann hast du das?


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wann hast du das?



Ja gar nicht ich hab eine Wakü
Da lieg ich bummelig bei 600rpm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Eben, bei mir lief der Lüfter nie schneller als mit 800rpm und da ist er dann sehr leise.


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, bei mir lief der Lüfter nie schneller als mit 800rpm und da ist er dann sehr leise.



Bei mir war er immer bei knapp über 1100rpm, wegen OC.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Meine laufen immer mit 1000rpm  Lässt sich noch eben aushalten aber bald kommt ja die WaKü


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Meine laufen immer mit 1000rpm  Lässt sich noch eben aushalten aber bald kommt ja die WaKü



So muss das sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Bei mir war er immer bei knapp über 1100rpm, wegen OC.


 
Tja, hättest OC raus genommen (was eh keiner merkt), würde der mit 800rpm laufen und du hättest ihn noch heute drin.


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, hättest OC raus genommen (was eh keiner merkt), würde der mit 800rpm laufen und du hättest ihn noch heute drin.



Nein der musste raus 
Außerdem ist Wakü viel cooler8)


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Nein der musste raus
> Außerdem ist Wakü viel cooler8)


 Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Demon82 (3. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

will mir einen neuen Gamer PC zusammen stellen, dazu wollte ich eure Meinung hören.

Mainbord: Asus Rampage III Extreme oder Gigabyte G1 Guerrilla
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair PC-12800 12 GB
CPU: Intel Core i7 950
Festplatte: G.Skill Phoenix EVO 115 GB SSD

Komponente die ich aus meinem altem PC nehme

Lüfter: be quiet Pure Power BQT L7
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5870 
Festplatte: OCZ SSD 60 GB

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Softy (3. August 2011)

@Demon82

Mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, sonst wird es schnell unübersichtlich hier drin  Danke 

Die Zusammenstellung würde ich so auf keinen Fall nehmen, aber alles weitere dann im neuen Thread


----------



## Demon82 (3. August 2011)

Alles klar, werde nachher machen.


----------



## Dannenron (3. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Genau Ansichtssache
> Wobei die EVGA so teuer ist


 aber lange Grantie xD is schon was wert ^^
Aber hast recht selber machen is deutlich günstiger vorallem da es zumindest die gtx580 einen vorgefertigten Kupfer satzt gibt^^


----------



## tobias1995 (21. August 2011)

Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen viele Gedanke gemacht, 
weil mein TV kaputt ist muss ich mir einen neuen besorgen.

Daher muss ich meine bisherige Konfig (preislich) ändern.

Vorschlag:

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi 

Monitor: Ich will mir einen 24 Zoll kaufen, weil wenn ich den neuen TV habe, werd ich auf dem auch ab und zu spielen

Netzteil: Soll Gold zertifiziert sein und wenn geht modular sein.

CPU: (warte auf Bulldozer)

Kopfhörer: AKG K 530 oder Creaktive Aurvana Live

Mic: Zalman

Und der Rest: Siehe Bild


Könnt ihr mir irgenwelche Monitore empfehlen?

Beim Mainboard bin ich unsicher, aber muss sowieso noch auf die Bulldozer warten

Netzteil hab ich nur das Seasonic X-560 gesehen ist preislich gleich wie das von BeQuiet

Beim CPU- Kühler bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er sich im Gehäuse ausgeht

Hoffe ihr könnt mir wiedermal weiterhelfen

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Monitor könntest Du einen Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" nehmen.

Netzteil: FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 (80+ Gold, aber nicht modular) oder be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (80+ Silber, aber modular)

80+Gold + modular wird teuer, z.B. FSP Fortron/Source Aurum CM Gold 550W, ATX 2.3 (AU-550M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Corsair AX 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tobias1995 (21. August 2011)

Danke

Der Monitor sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus

Netzteil werd ich wohl des Straight Power nehmen da die 480w noch locker reichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Jop sollte reichen, wobei das 580 Modell nur 10 Euro mehr kostet.
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tobias1995 (21. August 2011)

Aber das sieht so hässlich aus verglichen zum 480w Modell  

Das Mainboard passt auch???


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das noch keiner gesagt hat, aber wirklich sinnvoll ist es nicht, heute das System zu kaufen, wenn du eh auf Bully wartest. Kein Board wurde je mit Bully getestet (zumindest nicht in einem für den Verbraucher zugänglichen Vergleichstest) und die Teile werden ja alle nur günstiger.


----------



## tobias1995 (22. August 2011)

Ich werde das gesamte System eh erst kaufen wenn die Bulldozer auch ausführlich getestet wurden
Und wenn der Bulldozer ein Reinfall wird (was ich nicht hoffe), 
kauf ich mir einen 2500k


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2011)

Achso 

Du solltest dich vorher unbedingt nochmal melden, bis Bully raus ist, vergehen noch Jahrzehnte


----------



## tobias1995 (22. August 2011)

Ja werd ich machen

Kann sein  ich hoffe aber sie kommen spätestens in November, dann könnte ich sie mir zum Geburtstag wünschen 

Noch ne kurze Frage zum HR-02 Macho:
Würde es sich lohnen einen anderen Lüfter dran zu machen?


----------



## Softy (22. August 2011)

tobias1995 schrieb:


> Würde es sich lohnen einen anderen Lüfter dran zu machen?



Von der Optik her auf jeden Fall   Ansonsten soll der Lüfter recht gut sein.


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2011)

Der Lüfter ist sehr gut, bei 100% noch recht leise und trotzdem mit richtig viel Dampf, lässt sich aber auch wunderbar herunterregeln. Würde ich nicht tauschen!


----------



## tobias1995 (22. August 2011)

Ok

Die Optik ist nurmehr zweitrangig 

Dann werd ich den Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen


----------



## darkhardware (22. August 2011)

hallo leute ich habe vor mir einen PC-Komplettpaket zu kaufen bin mir aber nicht so sicher ob das alles was ich mir ausgesucht habe auch wirklich sein geld wert is und ob das auch ausreicht für die kommenden spiele. währe sehr nett eure meinung dazu zu hören. vielen dank
AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC-Komplettpaket AGANDO agua 9552x4 Gamers Edition AGANDO agua 9552x4 Gamers Ed. 104553


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2011)

Komplettsysteme sind grundsätzlich nicht empfehlenswert. Dazu müsste es zwar auch hier noch einen Thread geben, aber ich fasse mal zusammen:

Fast immer wird gespart, Netzteil, Mainboard, Kühlung, Gehäuse, Festplatte sind billigst, taugen nicht zum Aufrüsten und werden teils laut. Die Grafikkarten sind auch grundsätzlich zu langsam für den verlangten Preis, der ebenfalls viel zu hoch ist.

Wenn du Beratung für ein selbst Konfiguriertes System brauchst, sag ruhig bescheid


----------



## darkhardware (23. August 2011)

hallo huntertech 
eine baratung währe sehr gut denke ich! ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus mit den neuen pc,s und möchte auch nicht was falsches kaufen. kannst du mir was gutes emphelen bis ca. 700 euro und sollte am besten ein monitor schon dabei sein. also ein AMD system kann ich mir z.b gut vorstellen. vielleicht auf gaming ausgelegt wenn es möglich ist. ^^ währe dir sehr dankbar.
mfg darkhardware


----------



## huntertech (23. August 2011)

Mach am Besten einen neuen Thread hier auf, zwecks Übersichtlichkeit und Fairness dem ursprünglichen Threadersteller gegenüber. Wenn du mich dabeihaben willst, wirst du mich wohl hier oder per Nachricht auf den neuen Thread hinweisen müssen.  Aber sonst kommen auch Softy und Quanti meistens, die erzählen dir auch nichts anderes als ich es tue


----------

